# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Soft skill >  Để diễn thuyết trước đám đông hỗn loạn

## obsking

Các diễn giả thường luôn cố gắng trình bày tốt nhất bài phát biểu, cố gắng thuyết phục người nghe bất chấp những tiếng chê bai và những lời thì thầm to nhỏ. Còn một số người nghe thường hay có tâm trạng bồn chồn mong đến giờ nghỉ để uống nước và ăn nhẹ
Các diễn giả thường luôn cố gắng trình bày tốt nhất bài phát biểu, cố gắng thuyết phục người nghe bất chấp những tiếng chê bai và những lời thì thầm to nhỏ. Còn một số người nghe thường hay có tâm trạng bồn chồn mong đến giờ nghỉ để uống nước và ăn nhẹ
Tôi bắt gặp cảnh tượng này khi quan sát những người chống đối tung tin phá huỷ các buổi họp của hội đồng thành phố về vấn đề cải cách y tế mà các đại biểu quốc hội đang tổ chức trong khu vực của họ. Hầu hết các thành viên đại biểu quốc hội đều không quá ngờ nghệnh như diễn giả mà tôi mô tả ở trên; họ thừa biết cách phớt lờ đám đông đang chống đối. Một số thì tìm cách tham gia vào nhóm chống đối, một số khác ngăn chặn rồi sau đó kêu gọi họ.
Thực ra không có cách nào là tốt nhất để kiểm soát đám đông hỗn loạn nhưng rõ ràng là vị quan chức mô tả ở trên đã làm sai hoàn toàn, ông ta đã phớt lờ người nghe. Nhiều diễn giả có kinh nghiệm, như các chính trị gia, sẽ tìm cách hoà mình vào người nghe.
 ​Nếu đó là sự lựa chọn của bạn và cảm thấy tốt cho bạn khi diễn thuyết, thì sau đây là môt số gợi ý trong trường hợp phải đối mặt với những thính giả không mấy dễ chịu và hay to tiếng.
Chuẩn bị trước. Mỗi diễn giả cần phải biết các thính giả muốn gì trước khi trình bày. Trường hợp là một diễn giả cao cấp, ông ta không phải nghĩ rằng mình là diễn giả cuối cùng của ngày hôm đó và mình là thứ duy nhất đứng giữa thính giả và buổi tiệc chiêu đãi. Đặc biệt lưu ý, nếu bạn mong mọi người bất bình với câu nói của bạn, hãy nghiên cứu kỹ lý do tại sao lại làm họ bực mình như vậy. Bạn muốn đưa những lời bình luận đối lập vào bài diễn thuyết của mình, hoặc hãy chuẩn bị đưa ra những lập luận đó nếu có câu hỏi được đưa ra.
Hãy linh hoạt. Nếu như ai đó ngắt lời bạn, hãy chấp nhận điều đó. Những diễn viên hài kịch hay kiếm sống bằng cách biểu diễn ở các hộp đêm nhỏ, sớm học trong nghề của họ cách tạo ra tiếng cười với những kẻ quấy rối. Đôi khi bạn có thể tránh được những lời chế nhạo và có một cuộc đối thoại qua lại ngắn gọn. Điều này cho thấy diễn giả vẫn là người kiểm soát tình thế, chứ không phải là người đang chất vấn. Nhưng cần phải chấm dứt cuộc tranh cãi một cách nhanh chóng và tiếp tục bài diễn thuyết. Bạn không thể từ bỏ sự kiểm soát đối với đám đông.
Hãy cương quyết. Nếu người gào thét không thể giữ yên lặng, thì sẽ tạo cơ hội cho đám đông lên tiếng. Hãy thoả thuận thời gian để tiếp tục bài diễn thuyết nhưng phải hứa sẽ trả lời các câu hỏi từ khán giả ngay khi bạn nói xong lời nhận xét của mình. Nếu điều này xảy ra, hãy bỏ bản thảo sang một bên và nói chuyện trực tiếp với khán giả. Hãy nói ngắn gọn. Và phải giữ bình tĩnh. Gào thét lại chỉ làm cho bạn giống như đám đông; nói chuyện một cách tự tin làm bạn cảm nhận được quyền hạn của mình qua lời nói.
Không có gì bảo đảm là bất kỳ sự gợi ý trên đây có thể làm cho đám đông yên lặng. Khi chúng tôi chứng kiến cuộc phản đối chương trình y tế, một số người tham dự đến đó không phải để nghe - họ đến để phá đám. Bởi vì đối với những đứa trẻ ngỗ ngược và hư hỏng, hầu như không thể đưa ra lý lẽ được. Khi tình trạng quấy rối đang chiếm ưu thế, hoặc nếu bạn thấy không an toàn, hãy đi chỗ khác. Hãy làm điều đó một cách bình tĩnh và có chủ định. Hãy bước đi tự tin ra khỏi sân khấu đến một nơi yên tĩnh và được bảo vệ. (Tất nhiên nếu đám đông ném các thứ vào bạn, hãy thoát ra nhanh chóng.)
Cần phải có một cái tôi mạnh mẽ để đối mặt với một đám đông hỗn loạn. Nguyên tắc hành động khi hoà mình vào khán giả là khả năng kiểm soát. Nếu bạn có được, hãy tiếp tục; nếu bạn mất kiểm soát, hãy rút lui.
- Bài viết của John Baldoni trên Harvard Business Publishing -
Để diễn thuyết trước đám đông hỗn loạn 
Kỹ năng giải quyết vấn đề cần thiết của một nhà quản lý. 

Kỹ Năng Thuyết Trình, Ky Nang Thuyet Trinh
Kỹ năng, Việc làm, Khóa học, Đào tạo
Kỹ năng, Việc làm, Khóa học, Đào tạo 
Nhiều kỹ năng - kiếm nhiều tiền 
 Kỹ năng tự học, kỹ năng học hiệu quả Kỹ năng tổ chức công việc Kỹ năng huấn luyện | kỹ năng đào tạo người khác Kỹ năng giải quyết vấn đề | kỹ năng xử lý khủng hỏang, xử lý xung đột Kỹ năng làm việc độc lập Kỹ năng tư duy chiến lược Kỹ năng tư duy hệ thống Kỹ năng giao tiếp Kỹ năng diễn đạt thuyết trình Kỹ năng làm việc nhómKỹ năng bán hàng | kỹ năng bán hàng hiệu quả Kỹ năng đàm phán/thương lượng/thuyết phục Kỹ năng quản lý Kỹ năng ra quyết định Kỹ năng ủy thác công việc Kỹ năng quản lý dự án Kỹ năng lập kế hoạch Kỹ năng phỏng vấn của nhà tuyển dụnghttp://www.quangcaoweb.com.vn/thiet-ke/1931-de-dien-thuyet-truoc-dam-dong-hon-loan.html

----------


## phukatana

Hay thật đấy, cảm ơn bài viết của bạn!
----------------------------------------


*Khanh Ly .Ms*


*CHECKIN VIETNAM INTERNATIONAL TRAVEL CORPORATION*
Add: A2302 M3-M4 Building, 91A Nguyen Chi Thanh Street, Hanoi, Vietnam
Phone: (084) 46269 7777 - Fax: (084) 46288 3456
Website: *Checkinvietnam.com* - Booking Online: *Hotels in Ho Chi Minh*

----------


## anhtran

*Trả lời: Để diễn thuyết trước đám đông hỗn loạn*

Ghét nhất cái kiểu mà mình nói chẳng ai thèm nghe, mình vào vị trí đấy mới biết hồi xưa thầy cô dạy trên bảng mà ko đứa nào nghe thật ức chê.Một bài viết hữu ích,cảm ơn bạn về bài viết này nhé

----------


## lrocre

*Trả lời: Để diễn thuyết trước đám đông hỗn loạn*




> Ghét nhất cái kiểu mà mình nói chẳng ai thèm nghe, mình vào vị trí đấy mới biết hồi xưa thầy cô dạy trên bảng mà ko đứa nào nghe thật ức chê.Một bài viết hữu ích,cảm ơn bạn về bài viết này nhé


Công nhận là ghét cái kiểu ai cũng giành nói hết thật.
Bài viết đã chia sẻ nhiều thông tin hữu ích về việc thuyết trình trước đám đông, một kỹ năng sống cần thiết cho mọi người đặc biệt là các sinh viên mới ra trường.

----------


## hungvietuc1

*Trả lời: Để diễn thuyết trước đám đông hỗn loạn*

Quan trọng là đừng diễn thuyết như đó là một bài diễn thuyết, hãy diễn thuyết như một họa sỹ: vẽ nên một câu chuyện hay một giấc mơ. Tin mình đi người nghe thích tưởng tượng chứ không mấy ai thích PHẢI SUY NGHĨ đâu [IMG]styles/default/xenforo/xclear.png.pagespeed.ic.D0ofg5A0xP.png[/IMG])

----------

